

Rebuttal to Stallman’s Story About The Formation of Symbolics and LMI (2009) - wslh
http://danweinreb.org/blog/rebuttal-to-stallmans-story-about-the-formation-of-symbolics-and-lmi/

======
thebooktocome
I wonder if footnote 6 of [http://www.gnu.org/gnu/rms-
lisp.html](http://www.gnu.org/gnu/rms-lisp.html) was added to address this
counterclaim? The last revision date is 3/14, which seems suspicious.

